

Marketing idea:  intentionally buggy open source. - amichail
http://www.google.com/buzz/amichail/hB87di83qQR/Idea-Intentionally-buggy-open-source-The-idea-here

======
cperciva
Most open source code already has plenty of bugs. No need to add more.

~~~
amichail
The idea here is to have so many bugs that you can't really use the open
source version of the product at all.

In this way, a company can release its software as open source without
worrying too much about competition from that code.

~~~
olefoo
At the risk of destroying their reputation. If you have an open source version
and a closed source version, it's better to differentiate them on features and
support not on code quality. If someone has their technical staff do a code
audit and the answer comes back that this code is so horrible that we don't
want it touching our data, that will be thought true of both versions.

~~~
amichail
Everyone would know that bugs have been inserted into the code to make it
unusable.

But programmers can still learn something from the code regardless (e.g., high
level design).

